# Look at that SHINE



## minimule (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm in the process of getting Kilroy permanently registered and registering all his get. I got Jester's papers sent in but wanted to get the other 2 body clipped before taking the pictures. Check out the shine on these boys. This is UNCLEAN!! No bath, just body clipped. They are both silky soft to the touch too. I must be doing something right!

Short Assets Kilroy 5 1/2 yrs old







Sagebrush Kilroys Maestro 2 yrs old. Yes, I'm a little chubby.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 14, 2004)

WOW! I'll say you must be doing something right!!!! Both look like there ready to walk into a showring.....and WIN!









Corinne


----------



## StarWish (Jun 14, 2004)

WOW!!! Looking GREAT!!!!! How could Maria resist that Kilroy now? She'll be able to see herself in his side!

StarWish/Colleen


----------



## minimule (Jun 14, 2004)

I think Maria and Kilroy are in love. He has been making google eyes at her for the past 2 days. She stands with her backside facing him. I did let them nuzzle a bit on Saturday and am kind of regretting it now. She wasn't quite ready so Kilroy went home. Tried to talk Maria into going home and got a little too close to the backend. OOOPPPSSS!! You should see the size of my knee



. But, at least it got me a couple days off work.


----------



## srpwildrose (Jun 15, 2004)

WOW






They look great.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## gibsongrrl (Jun 17, 2004)

Minimule,

What kind of clippers did you use on them? They look really great!


----------



## Char (Jun 18, 2004)

I cant believe what that new feed is doing for them!!!

Chach


----------



## minimule (Jun 18, 2004)

The clippers I used were the Oster "sheep shears". Can't remember the number right off. The blade is basically a 7 1/2 for the Andis or Double K clippers. Since the shows are so far off, I was just getting the winter woolies off.

Yup, this new feed is doing wonders. Everyone seems so healthy right now. Even my little blk/wht mare is glistening. It is amazing what happens when they start getting all the minerals and vitamins they need.


----------

